
RUST: LET’S GET IT STARTED - dumindunuwan
https://medium.com/learning-rust/rust-lets-get-it-started-bdd8de58178d
======
iamthirsty
Please follow the first rule of the submission guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dumindunuwan
Sorry, didn't know it. I used H1 all capital on Medium because they don't
support H3s and I have to use H1 and H2 in the posts.

------
dumindunuwan
Hi Guys,

This is the forth post I wrote about Learning Rust on Medium. In there, I
tried to summarize about,

▸ Modules

    
    
        Modules in the same file.
    
        Modules in a different file in the same directory.
    
        Modules in a different file in a different directory
    

▸ Crates

    
    
        lib.rs file on the same executable crate
    
        Dependency crate specified on Cargo.toml (from path, git repo & creating a create for crates.io)
    

▸ Workspaces

▸ std modules and Preludes

I am a 🇱🇰 Web Developer who lives in 🇻🇳. So I am not a native English speaker
and just learning Rust(late nights), If you found any mistake or something
that I need to change, even a spelling or a grammar mistake, please let me
know.

Thanks.

